# Was darf man im Verteiler einbauen?



## Portisch (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade dabei für einen Neubau mir die Möglichkeiten einer Haussteuerung anzusehen. Alle Lampen und Taster werden Zentral zum Verteiler geführt.

Nun stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen!
Ich möchte eine ILC 150 ETH einsetzen. Diese wird auf 64 DI und 64 DO erweitert. Um die 230V schalten zu können möchte ich Relais einsetzen.
Im Selberbau einer geätzen Platine + Relais + Klemme komme ich auf einen Stückpreis von ca. 2,50- pro STK.

Relais: FTR-K1CK024W
Klemme: Print-Schraubklemmblock

Die Platine wird auf 16A Dauerbelastung ausgelegt (Leiterbahnbreite).
Das ganze kommt dann z.B. einer Platinenhalterung von Weidmüller (RS70).
Oder kann mir da jemand eine andere Halterung empfehlen!?


Darf man das überhaupt im Hausverteiler einbauen?
Macht man da einen Verteiler mit 4?? Zählerplätzen wo die 230V Automaten, FI und auch die SPS mit den Relais untergebracht ist.
Es werden für SPS und Relais rund 1,5m Hutschiene benötigt. Auch möchte ich ein Hutschienen Netzteil für die SPS im Schaltschrank unterbringen.​Die ganze Verkabelung der SPS kann ich selber durchführen. Natürlich mit nachfolgender Abnahme des Elektrikers.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal um Antworten!


----------



## Tommi (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

also, die Firma von der Du die Steuerung beziehst, hat eigentlich alles im
Programm, was Du benötigst.
Ich würde nichts selber ätzen, denn dann musst Du dafür auch alle notwendigen Prüfungen (z,.B. nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie) machen. 

Du bist also selbst kein Elektriker, baust selbst und lässt dann prüfen?

Ist der Elektriker ein Freund von Dir?

Sei mir nicht böse, aber das hört sich für mich nach Pfusch an.

Wenn Du Dir schon eine zentrale Hausleittechnik gönnen willst, solltest Du auch das nötige Kleingeld dafür haben. Sonst lass es!!!

So ein Neubau ist schnell abgebrannt!

Ist das Dein Haus...?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Portisch (9 Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl 

Ich habe im Beruf mit Elektrotechnik/Schaltschrankbau und Elektronik zu tun. Daher habe ich auch die Möglichkeit mir die Platinen selber anzufertigen. Aber unser Schaltschränke sind für Maschinen und deswegen kenne ich mich mit den Bestimmungen für den Haushalt nicht so aus. Die TEAV hat mir dabei auch nicht weitergeholfen.

Natürlich würde ich mich an die Normen (UL) zwecks benötigter Leiterbahnbreite bei gewisser Kupferdicke und Luftabstände usw halten - aber wie du bereits sagts: eine Prüfung/Zulassung der Platine gibt es dann nicht.

Es würde mein Neubau sein.

Eine Garantie, dass ein gefertigter Relaissockel + Relais auch nicht abfackelt hat man ja auch nicht. Ist aber wahrscheinlicher sicherer als Eigenbau.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
also ... ich würde mir das heute nicht mehr selber zusammen bauen (Relais-Sockel und Klemme). Das gibt es mit einigermaßen vernünftigen Einkaufsbedingungen ganz sicher auch für den Preis schon fertig zu kaufen ...

Eine SPS und Equipment würde ich auch nicht in den Zählerschrank einbauen. Meißtens sind die Geräte von der Form und Ausführung gar nicht unbedíngt für den Einbau geeignet.
Mein Favourit wäre hier :  Du baust dir einen eigenen Schaltschrank, der innen deine Komponenten sinnvoll aufnehmen kann und versorgst diesen dann nur vom Zählerschrank.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Wu Fu (9 Oktober 2011)

Wenn du genügend Platz hast würde ich auch auf jeden Fall einen Schaltschrank verwenden.
Wir haben das I/O-System von Wago auch schon in Verteilungen eingesetzt, aber dann immer Verteilungen gewählt die in einem Feld eine Montageplatte besitzen.
Wähle die Verteilung nicht zu klein, bevor du das Gehäuse der Verteilung setzt auf jeden Fall das "Innenleben" mal aufbauen und den benötigten Platz ermitteln.
Du wirst dich wundern wie viel mehr Platz du im Gegensatz zur konventionellen Installation benötigst.

Von Eigenbau Platinen/Relais rate ich dir dringend ab.
Ganz davon abgesehen, wie das mit Vorschriften/Gewährleistung/Sicherheit/Versicherungsschutz ist.
Was machst du wenn ein Relais defekt ist? Alles abklemmen/ausbauen/auslöten.
Die Ein-/Ausschaltströme sind auch nicht zu verachten, besonders wenn du Trafos oder Leuchtstromlampen schaltest.
Es kann dir auf jeden Fall passieren, dass du mit deinem 16A Relais sehr viel weniger schalten kannst.
Da hab ich schon böse Überraschungen erlebt.
Welches Kontaktmaterial haben den die von dir gewählten Relais? Welche Schaltströme können den bewältigt werden?
Außerdem gibt es auch Relais für Hutschienenmontage die schon eine Handbedienebene besitzen, diese benötigst du sicher Früher oder Später.


----------



## Lupo (9 Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich auch so !
Ich würde hier z.B. Finder-Relais nehmen. Die gibt es mit Sockel und das isr im Falle eines Ausfalls des Relais dann eine ganz feine Sache.

Bei der Verteilung weiß ich, dass wenn man z.B. bei Hager aus dem Standard-EFH-Dimensionen heraus geht der Schrank überproportional teurer wird. Das nächste Problem wäre die Tiefe des Zählerschranks.
Ein Rittal-Schrank (z.B. AE xxxx) ist da doch eine innige Alternative.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2011)

Ich zähle immer noch zu den Typen die der Auffassung sind, das eine
SPS in der Hausinstallation, völlig daneben ist. Das mag auch daran liegen
das ich eine Wechsel- bzw. Kreuzschaltung hinbekomme ohne in ein Lehrbuch 
zu schauen. Mir endzieht sich völlig den Sinn, warum Mann in Räumen wo
max ein bzw. zwei Schaltstellen vorhanden sind, diese dann noch irgendwie
Automatisieren will. Selbst in einen normalen Haus die paar Rolladen, dann
noch automatisch runter zufahren zu müssen, kann ich nicht verstehen. 

Aber was garnicht geht ist wenn die Technik dafür auch noch selber zusammen
gebastelt bzw gelötet ist, so etwas mindert den Wert eines Hauses.


----------



## Lupo (9 Oktober 2011)

Du bist ja lustig ! Ich kann das schon durchaus verstehen und das macht auch Sinn.

Es geht hier, glaube ich, auch nicht um Wechsel- oder Kreuzschaltungen.
Wenn du deine Jalousie-Schalter z.B. nicht an jedem Fenster sondern an der Raumtür haben willst, wie machst du es dann mit den Schaltern, wenn ein Wohnzimmer z.B. 4 Fenster mit Jalousien hat und du in dem Raum auch noch 3 bis 4 unterschiedliche Lichtstromkreise haben willst ? Baust du dir dann an der Wand neben der WZ-Tür alles mit Einzelschaltern auf einer Fläche von DinA3 oder größer zu ? Das sieht dann bestimmt richtig toll aus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2011)

Ok mit den Jalousien, kann ich nicht mitreden, ich hab garkeine 
Aber 4 Lichtstromkreise kommen eigentlich nur im Wohnzimmer, in
der Küche und im Flur zum tragen. Dafür kannst dann Serienschalter
setzen, dann wären das zwei Schalter übereinander. Selbst bei Vieren
hätte ich keine Kopfschmerzen. 

Ein Hausautomatisierer ist für mich der Mantafahrer unter den Elektrikern.


----------



## Lupo (9 Oktober 2011)

Oops ...

Das hätte ich nu gerade von dir, der sich ja auch nicht gerade im Low-Level-Programmierbereich betätigt, nicht erwartet.

Warte mal noch ein paar Jahre ab - dann ist Hausautomation überall Standard - ist es eigentlich nur deshalb heute noch nicht, weil die Bustechnik, die der Elektriker hierfür verwendet (LCN oder EIB) im Verhältnis noch zu teuer ist. Das waren Servoregler und FU und SPS auch irgendwann einmal.

Ach ja ... wie heizt du dein Haus übrigens ? Mit der Schüppe Kohle in den Ofen (alle 30 Minuten) - oder hast du vielleicht da schon ein ektronisches Regeldingsbums ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> Oops ...
> 
> Das hätte ich nu gerade von dir, der sich ja auch nicht gerade im Low-Level-Programmierbereich betätigt, nicht erwartet.
> 
> ...




Hihi,
ich heize mit einer Zentralheizung, da war die Heizungsteuerung gleich mit
mit dabei. Ich fand das ganz praktisch, so passt die Regelung gleich wunderbar 
zum Kessel, die Pumpen und Mischersteuerung übernimmt der Kessel gleich mit. 
Ich sah hier nicht die Erfordeniss, die Erfahrungswerte des Kesselbauers über
Bord zu Schmeißen und selber etwas zu basteln, mit SPSdingdbums


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2011)

Hi hi ...
Ich denke, dass man das, was "moderne" Kesselsteuerung hinbekommt, auch mal eben und große Mühe besser (und ggf. energie-günstiger) hinbekommt.
Bei einer Anlage ist es mir in der Vergangenheit jedenfalls schon so ein-zwei Mal gelungen. Und ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege hatte das mit seiner Zentralheizung auch schon geschafft.

Also ... why not ?

Gruß
Larry

Ach ja ... Nachsatz :
Ich baue bei meinen Kids übrigens auch gerade eine SPS für die Jalousie-Steuerung und die WZ/Küche-Lichtsteuerung ins Haus ein ... Die "konventionelle" Methode war mir zu kompliziert ...


----------



## thomass5 (9 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ein Hausautomatisierer ist für mich der Mantafahrer unter den Elektrikern.



...oder einer, der wie ich seine Kinder nicht im Griff hat . Ich kommen heim und muß feststellen, das alle Lichter noch leuchten im ganzen Haus. Da ich alle Leitungen bis in den Etagenverteiler geführt habe, kommt dort jeweils jetzt ne 0BA7 Logo rein. An die Haustür kommt dann ein großer Schalter, welcher hoffentlich benutzt wird... oder jeder bekommt nen RFID-TAG an den Schlüsselbund, und wenn das Schlüsselbrett leer ist läuft ein Timer...

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...oder einer, der wie ich seine Kinder nicht im Griff hat . Ich kommen heim und muß feststellen, das alle Lichter noch leuchten im ganzen Haus. Da ich alle Leitungen bis in den Etagenverteiler geführt habe, kommt dort jeweils jetzt ne 0BA7 Logo rein. An die Haustür kommt dann ein großer Schalter, welcher hoffentlich benutzt wird... oder jeder bekommt nen RFID-TAG an den Schlüsselbund, und wenn das Schlüsselbrett leer ist läuft ein Timer...
> 
> Thomas



Das verstehe ich nicht, du musst doch sowieso, durchs Haus laufen um Frau
und Kinder zusammen zu sche..., dann mach doch gleich das Licht aus 

Aber Logo, zählt für mich noch nicht zur Hausautomatisierung, also hast du
die Silberspitze an deinen Stiefelleten noch nicht verdient. Der Weg ist weit bis
zum Fuchsschwanz.


----------



## thomass5 (9 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Logo, zählt für mich noch nicht zur Hausautomatisierung, also hast du
> die Silberspitze an deinen Stiefelleten noch nicht verdient. Der Weg ist weit bis
> zum Fuchsschwanz.



Vernetzt via Ethernet als verteilertaugl. I/O an einer ??? Es ist ja erst der Anfang. 1. Etage und Kopplung 2er Heizungssteuerungen ist fertig.

Und automäßig halt ichs auch eher mit nem anderen Hersteller ;-). 

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (9 Oktober 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich baue bei meinen Kids übrigens auch gerade eine SPS für die Jalousie-Steuerung und die WZ/Küche-Lichtsteuerung ins Haus ein ... Die "konventionelle" Methode war mir zu kompliziert ...


 
Hallo Ralf,

ich glaube, Du spielst da auch in einer anderen Liga... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ein Hausautomatisierer ist für mich der Mantafahrer unter den Elektrikern.



Helmut ... Das nehme ich jetzt aber persönlich, denn:

Ich bin ehemaliger Manta-Fahrer UND bekennender Hausautomatisierer 
Bei mir sitzt eine Wago 750-841 im Etagenverteiler und als Visualisierung kommt IP-Symcon zum Einsatz.
Ich bekomme auch ohne Lehrbuch noch eine Kreuzschaltung hin, aber ich habe z.B. keine Lust abends durchs ganze Haus zu laufen und alle Rolladen herunterzufahren. Und angesichts stetig steigender Heizkosten ist eine situationsgerechte Einzelraumregelung mit Kopplung zum Heizkessel und den Umwälzpumpen eine äusserst sinnvolle und kostensparende Angelegenheit. Besonders wenn man ein normales Haus ohne "Thermojacke" hat  Je nach familärer Situation kann man damit zwischen 10-30% Heizkosten sparen.
Selbst ein "elektronisches" Schlüsselbrett (1-Wire) mach hier durchaus Sinn 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2011)

Endschuldige Dieter,
hätte ich gewusst, das du in die Zielgruppe
reinfällst, hätte ich meinen Mund gehalten 

Ich hoffe du bist jetzt nicht sauer ?

Gruß RN


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist jetzt nicht sauer ?



Natürlich nicht 
Du kannst ja nix dafür, dass ich mal Manta gefahren hab und ich kann nix dafür, dass sich der Manta zum "Kultauto" im negativen Sinn entwickelt hat.

Aber von den 3 typischen Manta-Extras Fuchsschwanz, Frisöse und Cowboystiefel, hatte ich nur die Stiefel 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Portisch (13 Oktober 2011)

Danke erst einmal für alle eure Antworten!

Ich habe mich eh wie vorher schon einmal angedeutet auf Relais + Sockel entschieden:
http://at.rs-online.com/web/p/products/5079972/
http://at.rs-online.com/web/p/products/5080483/

Mir ist schon klar, dass es einiges mehr kostet als eine normale Kreuzschaltung usw.
Aber ich will die Möglichkeit haben verschiedene Funktionen der Lampen usw zu haben.

Z.B. im Vorratsschrank wo man gerne mal vergisst das Licht auszumachen habe ich mir einen Funktionsblock gebaut der nach einer einstellbaren Zeit das Licht selber wieder ausschaltet wenn es vorher nicht schon manuel ausgeschaltet wurde. Drückt man zwei mal auf den Taster greift der Timeout nicht und das Licht geht nicht aus.

Oder im WC den Lüfter erst einschalten wenn das Licht länger als 2 min eingeschaltet ist und dann mit einer Nachlaufzeit wieder abschalten.

Auch geht es mir darum extern per Webinterface Sachen ausschalten zu können. Momentan bin ich in einer 64m² Wohnung und wir haben schon öffters umgedreht um den Haarglätter auszustecken und oder den Herd abzuschalten. :-x

Mir ist schon klar, dass es möglich ist solche Sachen auch normal ohne SPS aufzubauen. Aber mit der SPS kann ich halt hinterher leicht wieder was verändern. Auch kann ich die SPS selber Programmieren und somit bleibt als einziges der höhere Materialaufwand (Extra Rohre/Schläuche für den 24V Kreis und die Steuerkabel J-Y(ST)Y 2x2x0,6/4x2x0,6). Auch möchte ich so wenig Verteilerboxen in den Wänden haben weil sie einfach nicht schön sind.
Diese fallen bei einer zentralen zusammenführung auch fast alle weg. Ganz ohne wird es nicht gehen, aber diese kann man dann dort platzieren wo sie nicht sofort ins Auge stechen.


----------



## edison (13 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ein Hausautomatisierer ist für mich der Mantafahrer unter den Elektrikern.





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber Logo, zählt für mich noch nicht zur Hausautomatisierung, also hast du
> die Silberspitze an deinen Stiefelleten noch nicht verdient. Der Weg ist weit bis
> zum Fuchsschwanz.



*ROFL*Ich bekenne

Habe ich mir mit einer Speed7 CPU und via DP (Beckhoff) angebundener Wohnzimmerbeleuchtung schon den Fuchsschwanz verdient?
Wenn noch jemand einen Touchscreen für einen PC670 hat wäre ich dankbar, da läuft die Visu (ProTool / IpSymcon) drauf und irgendwer hat seine Einkäufe drauf abgestellt ;(

Lohnt sich da noch das basteln?:
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/S150_D_SB-REL8-A.PDF


----------



## thomass5 (13 Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SIEMENS-SIMA...0?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item483ffdc82a

reicht das?


----------



## edison (13 Oktober 2011)

Leider nicht, ist für ein 12" Gerät, steht schon seit monaten in der Bucht.
Den Verkäufer hatte ich auch schon angeschrieben, leider nur 12" Ersatzteile.
Ich hab einen 15" (6AV7615)


----------



## thomass5 (13 Oktober 2011)

schade...

Thomas


----------

